# Check out my car!



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Pic of my car (it's about time)*

Well since I moderate this forum I might as well add a pic of my daily beater. She's got some paint fade up top due to the lovely AZ sun, but other than that in good condition. She is practically a twin of *samo's* old Sentra, 'cept with a wing and 2 extra doors.  Oh, and the Stillen muff is gone... rockin' a Midas special now. Lemme know what you think.

Thx to samo for hosting the pic, resizing it, and all that good stuff. And yes, that's my dumbass driving.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

By far the sexiest silver B13 with SE-R wheels from Arizona on the forum... but maybe that's because it's practically the twin sister of my old ride.

Just for comparison's sake, my old baby:








Copyright 2002 Samo. All rights reserved. Use without written permission prohibited by law.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks nice, clean lookin too


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Bump!

Hey, if Adam is getting all this attn for bandwidth destroyings pics, I want in too.

And besides, I mod this forum. I can do what I want.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

clean car

btw, the deftones are a great band


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

classics w/ b14 ser rims rule!


----------

